# video4linux and easy cap dc60+ not being recognized by ubuntu.



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2013)

The short version is I got a capture device in the mail today and have been trying to get the packages and such for it.  The problem is no what I do video4linux is saying, "unable to open file /dev/video0 no such file or directory" and basically my computer won't recognize the device.

Anybody else have problems with video capture devices in ubuntu or have a similar device?  What did you do to fix it?


----------



## kayfox (Feb 9, 2013)

what is the output of this command (with the easycap plugged in):
sudo lsusb


----------



## kayfox (Feb 9, 2013)

From the v4l wiki:
_It seems that EasyCAP is not a companys or brand name, but some chinese manufacturers use this label for at least four completly hardware different clones of equally looking audio and video capture devices. EasyCAP devices and clones are vastly sold in onlineshops at low prices._

Also,
http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Easycap
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677630
http://code.google.com/p/easycap-somagic-linux/
http://easycap.blogspot.com/2012/07/new-driver-for-easycap-dc60-stk1160.html


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2013)

kayfox said:


> what is the output of this command (with the easycap plugged in):
> sudo lsusb




```
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1c88:0007 Somagic, Inc. SMI Grabber (EasyCAP DC60+ clone) ([B]no firmware[/B]) [SMI-2021CBE]
```
Aha!
Wait, what?  I already insta. . argh.


----------



## kayfox (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheap Chinese shit* often eats up the cost difference in time spent sorting it out.

Then again, many people don't notice.

* Not to be construed as racist, the Chinese are hard working and enterprising, unfortunately they enterprise copies of designs they don't understand a bit too much.  Americans should take at least some of the blame with our race to the absolutely dirt cheap prices, caveat emptor.


----------

